# Tips on Fishing Wolf Bay



## Davelsj (Mar 7, 2012)

I have a place reserved on the south shore of Wolf Bay the 2nd week in June and I'm looking for some advice from locals on what to expect or what to try in that area. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Dave-------
I fish Wolf Bay a lot and have posted many Pic about the trips-- Free Pictures at------------
http://basstracker66.multiply.com 
If you fish at night Wolf Bay has many good lights---
You said you were staying on the South Side--maybe South of the ICW?
Anyway as you get closer to your Vacation date let me know-------BT66


----------



## Davelsj (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks, After I posted I found some of your posts regarding your catch in Wolf Bay and figured you fished there a lot. We have a place right on the southern shore of Wolf Bay just about where Orange Beach Blvd intersectws with Canal Rd. There is a pier available so I can leave the boat in the water right there at the condo. We arrive on the 7th of June. I'll give you a holler just prior to that. I've never fished down there in my boat. I love fishing from the pier and going out on charters but my knowledge of the in-shore stuff is zero. I figured we would get some bait and advice from a bait shop and go throw it in and see what happens.


----------

